# Barnett Ghost 410



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody have this crossbow or know of anyone who has one? Any kind of feedback would be nice. Have heard nothing but good reviews about it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bradley4 said:


> Anybody have this crossbow or know of anyone who has one? Any kind of feedback would be nice. Have heard nothing but good reviews about it.


 i just got mine yesterday, put a red dot on it and will be zeroing it in today. think ill make a video too.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

7.9 lbs - heavy but packs a punch if you are shooting elephants or elk. Overkill imo for deer here in Ohio


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i just got mine yesterday, put a red dot on it and will be zeroing it in today. think ill make a video too.


Please do! Would be very interested in hearing your feedback. Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking. Everywhere I have looked, they have been out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bradley4 said:


> Please do! Would be very interested in hearing your feedback. Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking. Everywhere I have looked, they have been out.


i actually got very lucky, sunday morning i was talking to a buddy at work, he was telling me about his new barnett and told him ive been researching the ghost 410 for a while now and how id really like to get one. theres an archery shop about 8 miles from me that he said he saw a used one there saturday. i went home took a nap and showed up. sure enough there it was. after a bit of haggling and a ride to the credit union, i walked out with a sweet Ghost 410 for $600


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

check ebay or amazon, ive seen a lot of them on sale there and most have free shipping on amazon.

some for about $730 and some for $1110


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishwendel2 said:


> 7.9 lbs - heavy but packs a punch if you are shooting elephants or elk. Overkill imo for deer here in Ohio


 
7.2 pounds  and by the way, it runs right in the middle of weight as far as modern crossbows goes.. ive got a SS revolver thats heaiver..


id like to know whats wrong with over kill. isnt there only one degree of dead, arent we as hunters suppose to try for a clean kill???? id rather have a bow that will crush thru bone and give me the best penetration instead of bouncing off..


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ezbite, that's a steal!! One thing I will admit to reading is that people tend to have problems with the limbs cracking/shattering after very few shots. It's the only thing stopping me from making the purchase.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought a ghost 350 in 2012 and it has been the greatest crossbow I have ever owned. Previously I had 1 other Barnett, 2 Horton's and 2 10 points. The balance and feel of the Barnett's are the best!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have both the Predator and the Ghost 350 and used them for the past 5 years with a lot of shooting. Never had a problem and both are lightning fast and deadly accurate. Here's the only warning I can give you... make sure you have a good target to stop the bolt traveling at around 325 Fps. Also when and after you sight it in with the 20 sight (My ghost hast a lighted 4 dot lighted scope, and the Predator has a 4 crosshair 4 power scope) Neither will shoot the 30 yd. hairs on, they will shoot over the target so my 20 will shoot out to 30 yds just a few inches low. Don't ask how many bolts I lost doing this. They are both wicked fast. Remember to wax the rails regularly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bradley4 said:


> Ezbite, that's a steal!! One thing I will admit to reading is that people tend to have problems with the limbs cracking/shattering after very few shots. It's the only thing stopping me from making the purchase.


 ive read that also, seems barnett DID have a bad batch of limbs, but made good about replacements.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

The Ghost 400 or 410.....wicked fast, wicked powerful, wicked accurate! Remind you it's shooting a 22in arrow and not a 20in arrow. The energy it carries downrage is amazing. You MUST have a quality target to shoot this bow at. It will blow through or bury arrows past the fletching in most targets ruining your bolts. Surprisingly it's fairly quiet when shooting it too. Both my brother and father have this xbow. It will blow through shoulders at close ranges 25yds or closer. Keep your string waxed and your rail lubed to protect your string. I've personally have not shot a xbow that is more powerful. In fact after shooting some of the other Barnett upper end Xbows it makes many of the more expensive other brand Xbows seem Slooowww. There's lots of good Xbows out there that shoot great. It's just they lack the speed of the Barnetts. IMOP


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

bradley4 said:


> Anybody have this crossbow or know of anyone who has one? Any kind of feedback would be nice. Have heard nothing but good reviews about it.


I bought a 360 and love it. Took a doe down first morning at 35 yds. Hit within inch of aim and she dropped in about 50 yards.


----------

